# Can i put Geodes in my tank



## peacockseller (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks if you know the answer


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

a quick google search gives you a lot of articles about geodes.depending on what fish you have you could or could not keep them in your tank.As people state , they tend to be very sharp at the edges making it dangerous for fish and are also buffering the water to a higher ph.Again depending on your stock you can get it but requires a lot of cleaning to keep that look when new.Also it may contain some cooper, zinc and arsenic so the best way to find out if its safe or not is to put the rock in a bucket after you clean it very well and create some water movement with an airstone then after a few hours drop in a cheap fish (feeder of some kind) and see if it survives.good luck


----------



## braddaddy (Sep 30, 2012)

Most geodes are cut using diesel fuel as the saw blade lubricant.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have an amethyst geode and I would not put it in a tank because of the sharpness of the crystals.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have put geodes in my tank before. They are safe to add but do have some problems.

1. The sharp edges do scrape the bellies of fish that rest on them like plecos.
2. Algae grows on the crystals eventually and they are a real pain to get clean.

Andy


----------

